# KMX Tornado F8 or TerraTrike Rover 8



## GT Fan (1 Feb 2013)

Hello all,

I don't have a trike now but will buy one soon. My first. I'm deciding between the above two trikes due to the lower cost and box frame. I'm 6' 1" and 250 lbs. I want a well built, sturdy, yet fun trike for a work out and just tooling around. I want one that is sporty and doesn't look or perform like it comes from a retirement home; no offense to anyone here. Any help from those in the know would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Feb 2013)

Don't restrict yourself yet.

Most trikes out there are sporty and will perform well

Catrike, ICE, Greenspeed and HPVelotechnik are all fairly available in the UK, whereas the Terratrike will not be

I would suggest trying to ride a few before deciding


----------



## GT Fan (1 Feb 2013)

Thanks Cunobelin for the reply. I'm in the U.S. and we have the TerraTrike here but the KMXs are few and far between. The only dealers are online so there's not much of a chance to try one out.


----------



## Night Train (1 Feb 2013)

I would suggest the Catrike and ICE (and similar) over the KMX for any serious riding The Catrike is a US company so should be available to test ride.


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Feb 2013)

GT Fan said:


> Thanks Cunobelin for the reply. I'm in the U.S. and we have the TerraTrike here but the KMXs are few and far between. The only dealers are online so there's not much of a chance to try one out.


 
Are you familiar with Bent Rider online


----------

